

An introduction to Clean Architecture - Triiistan
http://www.theodo.fr/blog/2014/12/sfpot-paris-2014-12-12-pepiniere-27/

======
jmnicolas
> _In a few words, it’s an evolution of Domain Driven Design, with more
> abstractions. It’s based on UseCase Drive Design and Hexagonal
> Architecture._

Lost me here ...

What happened to K.I.S.S. ?

~~~
Triiistan
I agree with your point, it's definitely not simple. That's why it's probably
not fitted for a lot of projects (IMHO, you need inherent complexity in your
project to make it profitable).

